# 39 weeks pregnant - can I use olbas oil or vicks vapour rub?



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi there I have a stinking cold and am very congested. Can I use vicks vapor rub. The midwife didn't know the answer. 

Really apreciate your help thanks xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi there, no need to respond, have just spoken to NHS direct who have said I can use vicks vapour rub and olbas oil sparingly xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

HI Greeneyed,

Glad you got an answer form NHS. Hope you get better soon; it does help to be able to breathe in labour!

All the best for D-day    
Maz x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Maz - I was also told I could use Vicks Sinex Nasal spray which is definately helping to unblock my nose. xx


----------

